# Using a Cavesson



## sls (Feb 5, 2010)

I understand the purpose of the rings on the side, but what is the ring directly in the bridge of the nose for? Teaching to Lunge?


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 5, 2010)

My cavesons don't have any of that. Can you post a photo?


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 5, 2010)

If it is a lunging cavesson then yes, it is for lunging




You can snap your lunge line onto it. Usually these cavessons are a bit sturdier and often have a solid nosepiece which will help prevent the cavesson from slipping sideways into the horses' eyes on the far side.

Andrea


----------



## MiLo Minis (Feb 5, 2010)

The other advantage to using the nose ring of a cavesson to lunge is the horse can keep his balance better. The side rings are used for auxilliary reins and for long lining.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 5, 2010)

Does a flash band attach there?


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 5, 2010)

No, I don't think that you could put a flash noseband on a lunging cavesson ring.

Andrea


----------



## MiLo Minis (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm not sure that everyone is clear that we are talking about a lunge cavesson (thick builtup padded noseband on a headstall strictly meant for lunging) rather than a fine leather cavesson that is used under your driving bridle. The one to go under your driving bridle may or may not have rings on the side for putting on the crossties but it won't have a ring on the front. There are also racing cavessons for Standardbreds that do sometimes have a ring on the front as well as one on each side for putting the horse on crossties when harnessed or leading them in harness. We're talking about the lunge cavesson.


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 6, 2010)

There is a picture of a mini one about half way down the page at:

lunge cavesson


----------

